# Mine car



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

These appear to be simple to make if I can find a source for the wheels and journals. Anyone?
Looks like a pillow bearing with a cover, no?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> These appear to be simple to make if I can find a source for the wheels and journals. Anyone?
> Looks like a pillow bearing with a cover, no?


Wheels: Bachmann 24.5mm small wheels, or nicer SVE ones from The Train Dept.
https://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Industries-Large-Scale-24-5mm/dp/B0006O43PS
https://www.thetraindepartment.com/wheels-sierra-valley/

Journals: Ozark Miniatures have several simple types (search for journal)
https://ozarkminiatures.com/search?q=journal


Trackside Details might sell something similar.


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

Great stuff, Pete. Great resources.
ordered up some journals and wheels.

Thanks again,
WES


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Wes;

I don't know how many kits may be available since Hartland Locomotive Works has announced it will cease production indefinitely, BUT the HLW two axle flat car bears a close resemblance to the cars in your initial photo. I know Reindeer Pass had a fair number of those kits, and they are very reasonably priced. You may want to give Mike a call or check the store's web site.

Regards, David Meashey

P.S. Here is a blurry photo of one of the cars I was working on for another project. The metal wheels were added after the fact. the kit has plastic wheels.


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

Indeed it does. Metal wheels are nice, who is the maker. Ultimately, I want to turn my own wheels.
I ordered 3 of the HLW ore car kits from Reindeer Pass.

Once I get my castings from Ozark, I will assess and go back to Reindeer for a flat car to perhaps become the basis for a battery car of some ilk.

Thanks for the reply, every day is a school day
WES


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Wes;

I think they are LGB ball bearing wheel sets that I bought at a blow-out price at an ECLSTS show many years ago. I prefer metal wheels since they seem to help keep the track cleaner, but as my interest has turned to #1 gauge live steam - clean track becomes a moot point.

Have fun, David Meashey


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

Yup, battery power, too. Got it.


----------

